# Bird Launchers.



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm looking to do some training with my dog and am in need of a few bird launchers. The problem I have is I don't want to spend 350,100 or even 50 bucks. I've check ebay and a few other areas. Do any of you know of a place to pick them up cheap? I don't care if it has a remote or a pull cord. I'm at the point I need to get my dog to stay after the bird flushes. He does great holding the point on a dizzied up bird but if a bird happens to flush he takes off after it and I need a little bit more control on when the bird is flushing so I can get him to stay.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish you the best finding a decent launcher for under 50 bucks.

If money is that tight, you can tape up a bird so it can't fly, then carry a flier in your bag, then when you dog goes on point, walk in and toss the flier in front of the dog to simulate the flush.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Or use a kick cage. Low tech, but effective.


----------

